# 1996 chevy s10 4.3L v6 loss power high rev



## foremanrider450 (May 8, 2009)

this truck idles fine but around 2400rmp it loses all power. if you can help thanks


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sounds like a blown head gasket.Saw many like that. If blown between cylinders, will not get water in the oil, but your compression is traveling to the adjoining cylinder.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi foremanrider450 and welcome to TSF,

I suspect gas starvation at the higher rpms. Last time I had that problem, it was a fuel filter that was almost totally stopped up (by water). Would let enough volume pass for low speeds, but not enough for the higher speeds. 

That engine used a single fuel line with electric pump external from the tank. 
Not sure the filter on the circulating type systems will hold back water, but might be stopped up by debris. 

There is a test for volume flow where you disconnect the line and see how much the pump will deliver at the engine in a given time. Sorry I don't remember the volume or time, but maybe someone will jump in and tell us both. 

Another way to test would be to use a pressure gauge on the fuel line at the engine. The pressure (probably about 60 psi for your engine) should hold to near pressure at all rpms. A drop of 9 psi at high rpm is acceptable for normal operation. 

Very best regards,
Mack1

edited: I forgot about the fuel pressure gauge method.


----------



## foremanrider450 (May 8, 2009)

ok well i will try that out and i will let you guys know what happens thanks


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you don't have a pressure guage, you might be able to use one for free at a local Auto Zone. Other parts houses might also do the same.

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

If you decide to test fuel pressure make sure you look up the actual spec for fuel pressure for the type of injection you have. Those motors came in 2 versions..... CPI and TBI and the pressures are very different. CPI spec is about 60 psi and starting and performance is very sensitive to pressure. TBI runs a lot lower pressure and I believe is not as sensitive to fluctuations as CPI, especially for starting. Don't forget to consider fuel filter, too, as mentioned above.


----------

